# Grill



## Lordbeezer (Jun 27, 2018)

Taking a break from building pig cookers.made a small grill today just for grins.used a small air tank..


----------



## tjb (Jun 27, 2018)

Typically nice work!

What size tank did you use on this one?  Can you post some pix of it open?

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jun 27, 2018)

Maybe 3 gallon.its 17"X 10"..heavy for its size. Thanks


----------



## tweinke (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice! You have presented us with cookers and the grill that cover the full size range. I have enjoyed looking t the pictures you have posted.


----------

